# Started building my own machines.



## schor (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## RobinHood (Apr 1, 2020)

That is so cool Steve! Nicely done.

Watch everyone dust off their old LEGO sets....


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 1, 2020)

Not being a LEGO aficionado is it all LEGO or have you printed some parts? Luv the 4 jaw chuck.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 1, 2020)

Cool! 

There are a collection of model engineering crazies that built functional scale models.
https://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Jordan.htm


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 1, 2020)

https://www.stuartmodels.com/item/3079/stuart-engineering-lathe-unmachined

Also 2 mills, a shaper, a drill press and other stuff.  The idea being that you can build a miniature steam powered work shop.


----------



## schor (Apr 1, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> Not being a LEGO aficionado is it all LEGO or have you printed some parts? Luv the 4 jaw chuck.



All parts in my inventory.


----------



## Johnwa (Apr 2, 2020)

Pretty cool.  Your YouTube channel is pretty good too.


----------



## Bofobo (Apr 3, 2020)

I wondered if you were to build more than the lathe, I did catch it on YouTube as well and thought to ask about other pieces but got sidetracked. Very cool


----------



## schor (Apr 15, 2020)

Added a surface grinder and horizontal milling machine.


----------



## Bofobo (Apr 15, 2020)

Hahaha I’m curious, did or can you, make a break down for the rest of us? I wonder if I have the pieces already, if not at least I could order the kit from LEGO using LEGO builder (if they still do that)


----------



## schor (Apr 15, 2020)

I have the lathe and mill up on https://rebrickable.com/users/schor/mocs/


----------

